# What I'm feeding my Nigerian Dwarf Goats



## EM Squared Farms (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone !

Just wanted to share with you what I'm feeding my goats.

For my bucks, I feed them 2x a day.  Each buck gets 1/4 cup Noble Goat Medicated Feed Pellets, 1/4 cup Black Oil Sunflower Seeds, 1/2 Shredded Beet Pulp per feeding.  I also offer free choice a goat mineral block and add a splash of white vinegar to their water. They also get Coastal Hay in their feeders at all times.  I also give Molly's herbal dewormer every week.

For my does, they are pregnant now, I've slowly been increasing their feed rations until I double it.
They get fed 2X a day also. Each doe gets 1/2 cup Noble Goat Medicated Feed Pellets, 1/4 cup Black Oil Sunflower Seeds, 1/2 cup Shredded Beet Pulp per feeding.
They also get baking soda free choice, a goat mineral block free choice, and coastal hay in their feeders at all times.
I also use Molly's herbal dewormer on the does too, every week (except no Formula 1 while they are pregnant)

They have grass and weeds in their pasture areas along with playgrounds of sorts (concrete block structures and wood piles).

Check out our website for pics:  www.emsquaredfarms.weebly.com

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## elevan (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey there!  I'd love for you to copy this over to the Goat Feeding Discussion thread...link is in my signature.


----------



## EM Squared Farms (Sep 16, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Hey there!  I'd love for you to copy this over to the Goat Feeding Discussion thread...link is in my signature.


Thanks, just posted it there.

~Lisa


----------



## Chaty (Sep 17, 2011)

You dont want to overfeed your bucks and also the does too...fat goats dont do well and can have more problems than skinny goats. I have learned the hard way....If you bucks are being used for breeding I would just give hay and also if you worm every week when you really need wormer it wont work. Worms are very fast at getting resistant to wormers if overused.


----------



## EM Squared Farms (Sep 27, 2011)

Chaty said:
			
		

> You dont want to overfeed your bucks and also the does too...fat goats dont do well and can have more problems than skinny goats. I have learned the hard way....If you bucks are being used for breeding I would just give hay and also if you worm every week when you really need wormer it wont work. Worms are very fast at getting resistant to wormers if overused.


Yeah, when I first started with my bucks I tried to listen to my friend and give them only hay and pasture. But they still cried when I gave them a little feed they loved it. I sometimes think they are looking a little skinny. I try and ration their food exactly.  It really doesn't seem like much.

I used the herbal dewormer. I heard they don't build up resistance to the herbal dewormer (wormwood, and other herbs, etc.)  I have 2 goat friends that use it with no problem, longer than I have.

Maybe you can give me a suggestion. My does are pregnant now, and I'm supposed to be in my 4th week of increasing their feed to doubling it. But lately, the last couple of days, they seem to leave the goat feed pellets behind and pick out the sunflower seeds and the shredded beet pulp. I hate dumping their feed on the other side of the fence (because it gets white/moldy).  Because of the humidity here, they get soft and expanded, if they don't eat it right away.

So, this morning I only gave them their goat pellets first.  When it's all gone, I'll give them their other ratio of black oil sunflower seed and shredded beet pulp. They don't seem to graze down the pasture area like they used to before I started them on this extra feed a couple months ago.

Thanks !


----------



## Chaty (Sep 27, 2011)

Some start doubleing feed but I just feed mine what they normally get and if they are being milked I add a little extra while I milk. I dont overfeed my girls before they kid as a fat goat will sometimes have kidding problems. I only worm when I see a problem. Goats will eat as long as you feed them. My bucks will cry to get more feed but its just a habit and habits are hard to break. I dont give that much BOSS (black oil Sunflower seed) I just add it by the handfull as a treat.
My boys only get oats and alfalfa pellets. More pellets of alfalfa than oats. My does get Goat ration, whole oats and Alfalfa pellets. This stays the same thru out before they are bred and after. My does arent skinny but not overfat either. I do take mine out for walks and they browse as goats are browsers and not grazers. Mine pick and choose what they want to eat on. I feed once a day and then they eat their hay till walking time. The bucks get fed once a day and they eat hay after that. Hope this helps some.


----------



## EM Squared Farms (Sep 28, 2011)

Chaty said:
			
		

> Some start doubleing feed but I just feed mine what they normally get and if they are being milked I add a little extra while I milk. I dont overfeed my girls before they kid as a fat goat will sometimes have kidding problems. I only worm when I see a problem. Goats will eat as long as you feed them. My bucks will cry to get more feed but its just a habit and habits are hard to break. I dont give that much BOSS (black oil Sunflower seed) I just add it by the handfull as a treat.
> My boys only get oats and alfalfa pellets. More pellets of alfalfa than oats. My does get Goat ration, whole oats and Alfalfa pellets. This stays the same thru out before they are bred and after. My does arent skinny but not overfat either. I do take mine out for walks and they browse as goats are browsers and not grazers. Mine pick and choose what they want to eat on. I feed once a day and then they eat their hay till walking time. The bucks get fed once a day and they eat hay after that. Hope this helps some.


Thanks ! It does.

What kind of goats do you have ?

I've heard that Alfalfa hay has more calcium in it and can lead to more problems with the urinary calculi in bucks.

I have seen oats at the feed store, but haven't met anyone yet (until now) that feed them.

I have one friend who raises Alpines/Nubians and now Boers.  She only feeds goat feed and hay.
Then I met another Nigerian Dwarf Goat breeder (that is going to come to my house to show me how to disbud probably just after the New Year) and I've adopted what he feeds.  I was a little concerned about the black oil sunflower seeds but then I did read that the vitamin E in it is good for their coats and something in the black oil sunflower seeds also helps with Selenium absorption.  The shredded beet pulp must help with fiber or something. Before I added this to their diet, this past summer, they grazed down both their pasture areas (not so much the bucks, but it was short). I'm talking no grass.  Now, after a few months of this new diet, their grass and weeds are now growing up in their pasture areas. I would have to cut oak branches, pine branches, grow weeds in other parts of my yard to feed them !

I may look into the alfalfa pellets or the oats. Are these good for Nigerian Dwarf goats ?

I don't want to waste feed, so I only increased their feed if they ate it all.  Now, I'm just waiting for the lunchtime feeding to give the sunflower seeds and shredded beet pulp.  They have no problem finishing that up.

I've only had my goats about a year.  I don't think I've had a problem with worms. Some people say you won't for at least after 2 years.  I check their eyelids every now and then to make sure they are still a nice dark pink, now pale pink or white. I always check their stool to make sure they are loose pellets and not logs.

I just want to provide the best care for the goats and am trying to learn everything that can help.

Thanks !


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 28, 2011)

Calcium doesn't cause UC- excess phosphorous does.  Feeding grain without balancing it with alfalfa or other calcium rich legume such as peanut hay (upside down Ca ratios) is a sure-fire way to cause UC.  We never feed our bucks (or does) grain without also feeding alfalfa.  We do feed alfalfa without grain, as the protein levels are pretty high when feeding alfalfa free choice and it's enough to keep them conditioned during warmer months without the additional grain if they're not working.


----------



## Goatmasta (Sep 28, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Calcium doesn't cause UC- excess phosphorous does.  Feeding grain without balancing it with alfalfa or other calcium rich legume such as peanut hay (upside down Ca ratios) is a sure-fire way to cause UC.  We never feed our bucks (or does) grain without also feeding alfalfa.  We do feed alfalfa without grain, as the protein levels are pretty high when feeding alfalfa free choice and it's enough to keep them conditioned during warmer months without the additional grain if they're not working.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 29, 2011)

Lisa,  totally off topic, but I just wanted to say that I took a look at your website and your Golden Seabright that you have on your main page is beautiful!  I like your mission and your ideas.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## EM Squared Farms (Sep 29, 2011)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> Lisa,  totally off topic, but I just wanted to say that I took a look at your website and your Golden Seabright that you have on your main page is beautiful!  I like your mission and your ideas.  Keep up the good work!


Thanks ! They are my son's favorite chicken.

The Master Breeder was so nice too and gave him a huge discount since he was using his own allowance $ to buy them (and he makes $7 a week for a 12 yr. old). I'm so proud of him. He's been paying for his chicken feed for a month or so now.  It's certainly helped him not waste as much feed. Poor thing had to buy a garbage can with a tight fitting lid to prevent mysterious loss of feed. He couldn't figure out how his bag ran out early this week.


----------



## EM Squared Farms (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe I can ask you guys:

Is it normal to double the feed amount (whatever you feed your does) during their pregnancy ?

Anyone else with Nigerian Dwarf goats ?

Thanks,


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 29, 2011)

If they're in good flesh at the time of breeding then it's not necessary to increase their ration until the last month or so of gestation.  Until then their caloric needs really don't change much.  This is when kids do most of their growing, so it's important to feed for metabolic balance.  An especially important time to be sure your Ca ratios are right side up, as is lactation.


----------



## Fluffygal (Sep 29, 2011)

I just got goats and find this a good thread to read. 
I have 1 pygmy doe and 1 Nigerian buck. 
I picked up the Noble Purina med feed for goats (the folks I got Rufus from use this feed) Is it worth keeping them on this? How well does it protect them or can the parasites become resistent to the med ingredient? Would I be better off switching feed brands once they finish this bag? 
Also we have been giving them a scoop of feed in their feeder which they have free access to all day. Is this really too much? 
They also get hay and alfalfa. 
I got them a goat block and also loose mineral rations. 
I gave them some branches with leaves today.

Just got a feed trough that is up off the ground added to their pen and just got a hay bag to get the hay n alfalfa off the ground as I read about their food needing to be off the ground so that it does not get soiled. 

I am reading what I can and have just joined this site to gleam as much as I can so that they get the best care possible. I am already attached to Rufus who is a very sweet buck that loves chin rubs and ear rubs. Bella is a bit shy but I am hoping with patience to get her used to people and getting her tamer.
I love the mini breeds as they are perfect for small areas. I have just under 2 acres. Their pen is a 10'x10' square dog kennel that is 6' high. We will be making it bigger this weekend to where they will have a 30'long x 10' wide pen with one end covered. They also have a large dog house that they both sleep in.
Hope to get more input on nutrition.


----------



## EM Squared Farms (Sep 30, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> If they're in good flesh at the time of breeding then it's not necessary to increase their ration until the last month or so of gestation.  Until then their caloric needs really don't change much.  This is when kids do most of their growing, so it's important to feed for metabolic balance.  An especially important time to be sure your Ca ratios are right side up, as is lactation.


Thanks for the info....is this true for all breeds of goats ?

Can you explain in a little more detail about the calcium and phosporus ratios ?  This is the first  I've heard about it.  

Thanks !


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 30, 2011)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> I just got goats and find this a good thread to read.
> I have 1 pygmy doe and 1 Nigerian buck.
> I picked up the Noble Purina med feed for goats (the folks I got Rufus from use this feed) Is it worth keeping them on this? How well does it protect them or can the parasites become resistent to the med ingredient? Would I be better off switching feed brands once they finish this bag?
> Also we have been giving them a scoop of feed in their feeder which they have free access to all day. Is this really too much?
> ...


I don't know pros/cons of medicated feed, but if you're going to switch you probably want to add a little more each day of the new feed to the old, goats have delicate digestive systems so if you don't convert them slowly they will probably have side effects like diarrhea, etc... I am personally against medicated feed just because I don't believe anyone or anything should be medicated unless there is actually something WRONG with them...


----------



## EM Squared Farms (Sep 30, 2011)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> I just got goats and find this a good thread to read.
> I have 1 pygmy doe and 1 Nigerian buck.
> I picked up the Noble Purina med feed for goats (the folks I got Rufus from use this feed) Is it worth keeping them on this? How well does it protect them or can the parasites become resistent to the med ingredient? Would I be better off switching feed brands once they finish this bag?
> Also we have been giving them a scoop of feed in their feeder which they have free access to all day. Is this really too much?
> ...


Hi, I'm glad to hear you have dwarf goats too !

I bought my first goats about a year ago.
I hear very good things about Noble Goat feed. (that this feed doesn't lead to those urinary stones in bucks that can be very painful and lead to their death).

I used to only feed my goats:

for doelings:  1/2 cup of feed (Noble goat medicated pellets) in the morning, 1/2 cup of feed in the evenings
for bucklings:  1/4 cup of feed in the morning, 1/4 cup of feed in the evenings.

They get hay in these hay feeders I made from fence (kind of like a basket that hangs on the wall). Make it high enough that they can't jump in it !

I also offer a goat mineral block (free choice) and baking soda to the doelings (free choice - to help them regulate their digestion/gas). No baking soda to the bucks. I give the bucks a splash of white vinegar in their water daily/new water.

I noticed you didn't mention anything about a dewormer ? I use Molly's herbals (formula 1 and 2).  Not formula 1 while pregnant as the wormwood herb can cause miscarriages.

Since this summer drought, they grazed down their whole pasture areas and I used to supplement their pasture with oak branches, brazilian pepper branches, australian pine, weeds, grass.  Then I decided to try what another goat breeder was using since they seemed to be hungry (eating the pasture faster than it could grow or eating everything I put in there for them). He used some black oil sunflower seed and shredded beet pulp.  Since feeding them on this for a few months now, the pasture has grown back. They do graze/browse on the tops of the tall grass and weeds.  Now I don't feel I need to expand their area as much since they have so much to eat !  We are on only 2 acres and had plans of extending pasture one area at a time.

Now, they got pregnant last month and the other Nigerian dwarf goat breeder told me he doubles their feed rations slowly.

I've written an e-mail to him and 3 other goat breeders (the ones I bought my goats from) to see what they feed their pregnant does.

We are always learning !  You can never learn too much and never talk to too many to see what they are doing.

I actually belong to 3 goat forums.  so I know there is a wealth of info out there.

Plus I do have a best friend that has been raising Alpines and now Nubians and Boers.  I think i'll FB her next.

Glad to hear we kind of have a similar set up (dwarf goats, small acreage).

Good luck on your search for info.


----------



## Fluffygal (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks 
We just finished expanding their pen and it is on a new spot with lots of brush in the pen. Ofcourse, we don't think it will take them long to clear out the brush on their own. Rufus and Bella are much calmer in the new pen. 

I am thinking about working them off of the medicated feed as I have been reading alot about resistent strains of parasites from too much meds. I will take the advise of slowly working them off so as to not upset their systems. 

Rufus has adjusted best to his new home taking everything in stride. Bella has lost weight. I would like to see her get some of the weight back. Think it is due to the stress of new home as she is very skittish. I do not know what feed brand she was on originally either. 

I am interested in organic methods as I keep my chickens as organic as possible.

On the BOSS, are you giving them with the shells or without shells?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 1, 2011)

I gave my BOSS with the shells. If you want to make her less skittish you could try getting her to take a little calf manna from your hand. The stuff is like goat candy, mine go crazy over it. Do it once or twice a day for a few days & she'll start coming to see you!!  Don't have to give a whole ton, just enough to give them a few bites, a little taste.. My goats come to see me literally running because they get treats. I don't know if you technically _should_ do this, but it works!! lol


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 2, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I don't know if you technically _should_ do this, but it works!! lol


Yes, bribery is a very useful goat management tool.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 2, 2011)

Chaty said:
			
		

> If you bucks are being used for breeding I would just give hay


I don't endorse anyone keeping a buck chubby, BUT, I was reading a site recently that made a lot of sense. 
It stated that if you want to increase your odds of bucklings, then get your doe to slightly over conditioned and your buck to slightly under conditioned... the doe's body will be less receptive to the female sperm and the male sperm will be "in prime condition". 
Like wise, if you are aiming for doelings, then get your doe to slighty under conditioned, and your buck slightly to moderately over conditioned... The doe's body will be more receptive to the female sperm and the male sperm die off quickly when they are "fatty".  
The reason why this makes sense, is that this is the way it is with people. If a male is over weight, odds are higher that his wife will have a daughter. However, if he is slim and in good condition, odds are higher that his wife will have a son.


----------



## EM Squared Farms (Oct 10, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Chaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so funny.

I have 2 boys and my husband has been asking for a daughter and I told him we would most likely get another son. I heard something sort of similar (like don't let your husband eat any meat during the time of trying to conceive (so more X sperm would be made, less Y sperm) - but that would never work with mine - he's a big meat eater).

I'm going to worry about my goats having babies first before I even consider another one.

I've adjusted my feeding for my goats again.

Now they are just on pasture and hay (with the occasional supplement of my feed mixture (combined the Noble Goat feed pellets, the black oil sunflower seeds and the shredded beet pulp into 1 garbage can) that I give each goat 1/2 cup when raining (because they don't browse in the rain, they just stay in the barn (or covered roof for the bucks) and eat all the hay in the feeders).

I want to try and keep them on just pasture and just hay, unless one of the bucks starts to look skinny (if I can see his hip bones).

I'll increase the pregnant does feed during the last month of pregnancy to 2 cups of feed a day.

They need to graze down the pasture areas. The grass and weeds are very high and dense.  The goats get lost in the pasture. It's like they are walking through 'green snow up to their belly".  Their legs disappear in the grass it's so tall.

Even when I cut back on all their feed (I felt like I was feeding them 4X as much as they needed), they just ate more pasture or hay to compensate. None of the pregnant does are skinny. I was just very concerned that their babies would be too big for them to give birth being young and first time goat moms.

Thanks !!


----------



## EM Squared Farms (Oct 10, 2011)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> Thanks
> We just finished expanding their pen and it is on a new spot with lots of brush in the pen. Ofcourse, we don't think it will take them long to clear out the brush on their own. Rufus and Bella are much calmer in the new pen.
> 
> I am thinking about working them off of the medicated feed as I have been reading alot about resistent strains of parasites from too much meds. I will take the advise of slowly working them off so as to not upset their systems.
> ...


Yes, I give the black oil sunflower seeds with the shells on too.

Now my goats are on just pasture and hay. I only supplement with the "feed mixture" (- a combination of all the 3 foods) when it's rainy and I feel they aren't browsing.

Sorry to hear that Bella is losing weight. This doesn't sound good. Maybe try and find out what she food she was on.  Or try lots of food that she likes.

I hear sometimes with a worm problem, they lose weight (loss of condition).  Are you using a dewormer ? I use Molly's herbals (formula 1 and 2) and just sprinkle it over their food once a week.  I use a half tablespoon dose for Nigerians.  The "worms" don't like the herbs and they get expelled.  I have 2 friends that use it too and no one has any problems. My other friend uses the whole 1 tablespoon dose and follows the schedule she suggests (formula 1, 3 days in a row, then formula 2 for 7 weeks). I do mine a little differently.

Hope she's going to get fatter with more foods you can offer:  hay, feed pellets, alfalfa pellets, shredded beet pulp (I hear some give oats too).

Good luck and keep us posted !!


----------



## EM Squared Farms (Oct 10, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your pic !! A goat with a perfect white spot !

I had one clownfish that was special like that.  Too bad I sold it. I should have hung onto it it was so rare. I did see one on the internet once. I wonder if it was my little baby fish.

It had a perfect white spot like that in addition to it's normal stripes.

Very cool !

(I want a goat with a perfectly round white spot !)

Do you ever get any babies with the same marking ?


----------

